# thanks for the ducks frankenstorm - day two



## davduckman2010 (Oct 27, 2012)

well went out to my blind today after not seeing any ducks for 3 weeks but frankenstorms comming and i saw a least 2000 ducks today pouring out of the north almost got our limit we got 11 ducks and 1 goose includeing 2 for the wall a full plumage drake gadwall and widgeon never got either with all there colors beutiful birds . id say we were under attack never stopped shooting what a blast i used my ambrosia duck call made by final strut great sounding call thanks scott cant wait for the new ones.. now back to boxen wood for some people ill try again tommorow. duck well nasty weather again they say its going to be like this till next thursday cant get any wood cut but the ducks love it sunday we got these 10 ducks and 9 geese. got to love a cold front yep duck


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 27, 2012)

*RE: thanks for the ducks frankienstorm*

Wow, nice day ! Those are some beautiful birds there Duckman !


----------



## myingling (Oct 28, 2012)

*RE: thanks for the ducks frankenstorm*

Nice shooting


----------



## amberjack (Oct 28, 2012)

*RE: thanks for the ducks frankenstorm*

Great shooting Dave you the man for these ducks


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 29, 2012)

wtf 2 days of killin birds and they close the season for 2 weeks my states run by morons :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit: :ireful:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice ducks, Super Duck. 







davduckman2010 said:


> .. my states run by morons :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::fit: :ireful:



ALL states are run by morons and crooks. 

:ignore:

:flag_of_truce:


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 29, 2012)

Good eating there!! My favorite is a woodduck on the grill


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 29, 2012)

yep twig wood duck or teal yumm yumm just sliced up 12 big goose breast put them in marinate over night jerky tommorrow.:eat: ill get you some pic twig when this franken storm quits gale force winds right now


----------



## Final Strut (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice shootin Dave. That goose jerky sounds mighty tastey.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 30, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Nice shootin Dave. That goose jerky sounds mighty tastey.



lol just so happen to have a little extra  it will be on its way to ya soon scott .  --duck


----------

